# Kakteenaussaat Nov. 2011



## Echinopsis (26. Dez. 2011)

Moin Leute,

möchte euch mal einen Teil meiner Aussaat hier vorstellen, die ich Mitte November gemacht habe.
Die Bilder sind jetzt knapp 8 Tage alt, ich muss demnächst mal neue machen wenn ich dazukomme.

Ausgesäät wurden:
verschiedene Standortformen von Echinocactus horizonthalonius
verschiedene Astrophytum Kultivarformen
verschiedene Ariocarpus Standortformen
Yavia cryptocarpa
Discocactus horstii


----------

